# TNT Sausage Pizza Dip



## deelady (Jul 25, 2008)

I got this from the Rachael Ray Magazine. I made it at my last BBQ and it flew out of the dish, everyone wanted the recipe! Thanks Rachael!

http://www.rachaelraymag.com/recipes/appetizer-side-dish-recipes/sausage-pizza-dip/article.html
.

*Note* I also served it with deep fried Pepperoni chips sprinkled with Parmigiano when crispy! Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2008)

wow that is a lot of cheese. sounds wonderful though.

babe


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 26, 2008)

i am going to have to try that .. sounds good ..


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2008)

wow that sounds good ! thanks !!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds good, dee.
I'd use half sweeet italian, half hot italian sausage.
We lika da spicy!
Thanks!


​


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I only used sweet to appeal to the masses but I wouldn't have minded a little kick! But the flavor was still delish!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

babetoo said:


> *wow that is a lot of cheese*. sounds wonderful though.
> 
> babe



I'm sure that was a type-o 

Sounds good - thanks for posting this.  OK, it sounds MORE than good!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2008)

This is perfect for my gang of bandits Thanks Deelady copied  for the weekend.
kadesma


----------



## deelady (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats why we are here right?! To pass on all the good stuff!

And I really, really reccomend the deep fried pepperoni slices served with the sausage dip or a side of marinara. They sound like they might be too much but let me tell you....I usually don't like pepperoni at all and these are a little bite of heaven!
A pub where we live sells them along with deep fried pizza dough sticks sprinkled with parmesan and marinara for dipping....OMG! The frying brings out the bit of saltiness and you woulnd't be able to eat just one if your life depended on it!


----------

